

First Photo From Space (2006) - chl
http://www.airspacemag.com/space/the-first-photo-from-space-13721411/

======
vrnayini
does anyone have information about how we "saw"/imagined earth before images
were taken from space?

~~~
jespersaron
I think there was not a giant leap in perception - high-altitude balloons were
quite common during 1930's and the curvature, clouds etc look the same at 20km
and 100km from the qualitative point of view.

